# Gymnogeophagus keepers



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Any out there? I have four different species now and am looking for advice on one, balzanii... Looking to hear from experienced keepers. Thanks.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, half the internet says they need a cool down, research from the region backs that up, but the other half of the info I find says they don't do a cool down period, the guy I got em from says no cool down....

What say you? I'm looking for info on breeding too, some say its easy, some says it's hard. Difficulty is a relative term though... I've bred plenty of cichlids that here "hard" to breed rather easily... So again, what say you?


----------



## fug202 (May 9, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Well, half the internet says they need a cool down, research from the region backs that up, but the other half of the info I find says they don't do a cool down period, the guy I got em from says no cool down....
> 
> What say you? I'm looking for info on breeding too, some say its easy, some says it's hard. Difficulty is a relative term though... I've bred plenty of cichlids that here "hard" to breed rather easily... So again, what say you?


Can't say that I really qualify as someone who is experienced with Gymnos, but I do have a tank with a group of G. ex.meridionalis (el Norte) and a group of G. balzanii. I gave them a cooling off period from Nov-Jan, dropping temperatures to about 62-65F. The fish seemed totally content during that time, and their colors remained vibrant. There is more activity in the tank now that the temperature is back to 75F, but no noticeable change in aggression. I think my fish are a bit on the small side for breeding, but one of the balzanii over the past few weeks has morphed pretty dramatically into a blocky-headed male.

In terms of the actual need for a cooling off period, I like the idea simply because it reflects a more natural situation. As I'm sure you've read, many claim that although Gymnos will survive without a cooling off period, their lifespan and overall vigor may be compromised. Those who say it isn't necessary may have simply had good luck (not everyone who smokes gets lung cancer), or it may be true. What's really needed is a controlled experiment.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

True. Well mine are sharing a tank with another gymnogeophagus and the heat is on. I Plan to give them a cool down in the fall though. It just makes sense.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of the hobby Balzani are from Paraguay I believe. It stay a little warmer there in the winter.

The more yellow Balzani that Ken and others brought back are from Uroguy which is cooler in the winter.

I personally think a cool down period, if even a little, is a good idea. I guess it depends how many generations from wild they are.

I turned the heater off in winter and room temp was about 68*.

I love the look of the fish but mine were skittish and boring so I sold them.

Peathenster is the expert but he doesnt post here anymore. He is at MFK

...Bill


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I just keep them in unheated tanks and nature takes its course. For instance last year we had a cold winter so they got 4-6 weeks around 60Ã‚Âº and maybe 2 weeks at 55Ã‚Âº but this year winter has barely manifested itself and it's been down to 67-68Ã‚Âº at the lowest.

I think they respond well to temperature fluctuations, even it it's not exactly a clear-cut "cool period". Mine have bred several times and I haven't done anything to induce it and they seem like awesome parents, so my intervention has been minimal.

They are awesome fish. If you can keep the lights dim and some brave dithers with them, and somewhere they can get out of sight if they want, they get over being timid. But having said that, they do seem easily startled.

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## fug202 (May 9, 2011)

edburress said:


> They are awesome fish. If you can keep the lights dim and some brave dithers with them, and somewhere they can get out of sight if they want, they get over being timid. But having said that, they do seem easily startled.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ed


What sorts of dithers do you recommend? Are they fine with the cooler temperatures as well?

Ian


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

fug202 said:


> What sorts of dithers do you recommend?


If you just want a nice community and aren't particularly worried about breeding then _Crenicichla minuano_, Buenos Aires tetras, _Corydoras paleatus_. If you want to breed them, serpae tetra or bloodfin tetra. All those are fine with cool temps and are more or less from the same geographic area.

Ed


----------



## fug202 (May 9, 2011)

edburress said:


> fug202 said:
> 
> 
> > What sorts of dithers do you recommend?
> ...


Thanks for the advice.
- Ian


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry I can't add any viable information to this thread yet. I have only had balisiensis for less than 12 hours now along with altifrons. :lol:


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Well, half the internet says they need a cool down, research from the region backs that up, but the other half of the info I find says they don't do a cool down period, the guy I got em from says no cool down....
> 
> What say you? I'm looking for info on breeding too, some say its easy, some says it's hard. Difficulty is a relative term though... I've bred plenty of cichlids that here "hard" to breed rather easily... So again, what say you?


Watch this video: It speaks to G. gymnogenys, but there is a segment about breeding and cool down periods. It's also pretty amazing to see the Crenicichla punctata following around the "eathereaters" and cohabitation.

http://en.aquanet.tv/Video/211-uruguay- ... a-punctata

I bred G. balzini and I did use a cool down period. I kept them in cooler bedroom w/ the heater unplugged for most of the winter in a 30 gallon long. The tank temp varied between 68-72. During that time they were fed flake, pellets, live black worms, and frozen brine shrimp. When the day lengths increased I turned their heater back on and gradually increased the temp over a week to about 78, they did what was natural which was spawn.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome video. There is a mistake though, as the fish are _Gymnogeophagus labiatus_.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

edburress said:


> Awesome video. There is a mistake though, as the fish are _Gymnogeophagus labiatus_.


Great catch/call out! I do believe you're correct the fish named in the video isn't Gymnogeophagus gymnogenys.


----------

